# No power to snake



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

So I have a gorlitz go62 (non hd) and it recently will not turn on even with bypassing the pedal, i suspect its the gfi but is there anything else i should check?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Stupid gfi’s. Cut it off and replace with a regular plug. I’ve never used a gorlitz, or worked on one, but I’m pretty sure you are correct.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Also, get a new GFI to plug in to. As someone who has been shocked to f$&!ng hell by a sewer machine, it’s worth cutting it out and then getting an external unit to run through.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Get a new gfci if the old one is bad. I too have been electrocuted enough to know they are worth the trouble.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

Ill order one next month with a plug and switch, that way i know itll work thanks for all the input


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Are gorliitz the ones with the electric pedal?


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Are gorliitz the ones with the electric pedal?


Yes they are, but i have a vac pedal from them


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Stupid gfi’s. Cut it off and replace with a regular plug. I’ve never used a gorlitz, or worked on one, but I’m pretty sure you are correct.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Shadyear said:


> Yes they are, but i have a vac pedal from them


The sled machines I used in California had electric pedals. POS machines. If I didn’t have to rent them from the company I worked for, I would’ve converted them to pneumatic. I’ve been poked by 110-440. That’s nothing compared to D/C. That sh*t hurts like a SOAB!

99% sure you have a gfi problem. My brand new 300’s gfi crapped out within the first few weeks. Thankfully I had a male replacement end on my truck. Embarrassing when your equipment fails on a job, even more embarrassing if you can’t fix it and have to walk.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> The sled machines I used in California had electric pedals. POS machines. If I didn’t have to rent them from the company I worked for, I would’ve converted them to pneumatic. I’ve been poked by 110-440. That’s nothing compared to D/C. That sh*t hurts like a SOAB!
> 
> 99% sure you have a gfi problem. My brand new 300’s gfi crapped out within the first few weeks. Thankfully I had a male replacement end on my truck. Embarrassing when your equipment fails on a job, even more embarrassing if you can’t fix it and have to walk.


Seriously, I had to walk away from a drain call I know I could have cleared with that machine but there was no way I was going to get the 1065 in that spot and the go62 was down so it was what it was


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I remember using a Gorlitz in the 90’s. It had this plug for the foot pedal that you plugged into the machine and then you plugged a cord into that. Super easy to switch bales I think


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Shadyear said:


> Seriously, I had to walk away from a drain call I know I could have cleared with that machine but there was no way I was going to get the 1065 in that spot and the go62 was down so it was what it was


Fire your boss if he doesn’t provide you with what you need to do his jobs. Just be sure you’re ready.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

My foot pedal got a hole in it a couple weeks ago. I jumped out the air switch and used only the toggle switch on the motor for a few calls.

Normally I keel a spare foot pedal as they do get holes sometimes. Never had the actual air switch fail before the motor. We keep a spare motor at the shop, spare everything pretty much.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> My foot pedal got a hole in it a couple weeks ago. I jumped out the air switch and used only the toggle switch on the motor for a few calls.
> 
> Normally I keel a spare foot pedal as they do get holes sometimes. Never had the actual air switch fail before the motor. We keep a spare motor at the shop, spare everything pretty much.


Years ago, in the dead of winter my first job was a main line in a trailer park. No clean out so I had to pull the toilet. Got all set up, stepped on the pneumatic peddle and nothing. K750. So I stomped on the peddle and it turned on but wouldn’t stop. I think the switch had some moisture in it and had froze. 45 minutes from the shop I figured I’d just use the toggle switch. Bad move. Once the cutter hit the trap the cable locked. If a single phase motor is turning in one direction and you try to reverse it, it will continue in the original direction. Everything probably happened in seconds, but felt like forever. Cable flipped in the drum, then wrapped around my thumb and as it kept failing in the drum it was pulling my wrapped thumb into the autofeed. I finally yanked the cord from the wall to stop it.

I only use machines with an inner drum now. If it’s not working perfectly, I’m not working.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Fire your boss if he doesn’t provide you with what you need to do his jobs. Just be sure you’re ready.


It wasnt as much an issue with my equipment as it was with the customers cleanout accsess


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Years ago, in the dead of winter my first job was a main line in a trailer park. No clean out so I had to pull the toilet. Got all set up, stepped on the pneumatic peddle and nothing. K750. So I stomped on the peddle and it turned on but wouldn’t stop. I think the switch had some moisture in it and had froze. 45 minutes from the shop I figured I’d just use the toggle switch. Bad move. Once the cutter hit the trap the cable locked. If a single phase motor is turning in one direction and you try to reverse it, it will continue in the original direction. Everything probably happened in seconds, but felt like forever. Cable flipped in the drum, then wrapped around my thumb and as it kept failing in the drum it was pulling my wrapped thumb into the autofeed. I finally yanked the cord from the wall to stop it.
> 
> I only use machines with an inner drum now. If it’s not working perfectly, I’m not working.


The switch on my General has an off position. I'm not saying it's safe to use a toggle switch in lieu of a foot pedal, just that I've done it.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

Well i finally got around to swapping out the gfi and the plug yesterday, gfi has power but motor still doesnt I guess ill change the 3 way switch and see what happens, if the motor is shot im not sure if ill replace it or not


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Shadyear said:


> Yes they are, but i have a vac pedal from them


Did you change the switch??? If electric from factory then you go with air you have to put a air switch in place of the electric one would seem to me


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Did you change the switch??? If electric from factory then you go with air you have to put a air switch in place of the electric one would seem to me


the pneumatic switch is a trick little conversion switch all the pneumatic is handeled in-line, lol i hope you dont think im plugging an air foot pedal onto a random bolt or something hoping it works, also i am plugging the machine in direct from wall to test


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

final update on this because I know when I look something up and find an incomplete thread with a question I had it drives me nuts. I replaced the 3 way switch, tightened up a couple connections between the gfi and motor tested it and it worked!! so if anyone has a similar problem just replace everything and it will be fixed lol.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Shadyear said:


> final update on this because I know when I look something up and find an incomplete thread with a question I had it drives me nuts. I replaced the 3 way switch, tightened up a couple connections between the gfi and motor tested it and it worked!! so if anyone has a similar problem just replace everything and it will be fixed lol.


Just junk the machine and buy a new one lolololo


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Just junk the machine and buy a new one lolololo


I’ve thought about buying a tube bending machine and a mill and start making Marco copycat machines. But better…..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’ve thought about buying a tube bending machine and a mill and start making Marco copycat machines. But better…..


How many machined parts would you need? Probably better off contracting those pieces out.

I would make frames that take parts which are still in production but of old design/out of patent protection like a General Speed-Rooter.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

And that, is what i love about being a plumber. There is just about not a single damn thing a good plumber cant do. I got a garage full of parts to go on my raptor once the weather cools off a little bit. gotta tear the whole front end down. Its gonna be fun, and the skills i have aquired being a plumber, makes all that possible.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Shadyear said:


> final update on this because I know when I look something up and find an incomplete thread with a question I had it drives me nuts. I replaced the 3 way switch, tightened up a couple connections between the gfi and motor tested it and it worked!! so if anyone has a similar problem just replace everything and it will be fixed lol.


 Always shoot it with the parts cannon


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> How many machined parts would you need? Probably better off contracting those pieces out.
> 
> I would make frames that take parts which are still in production but of old design/out of patent protection like a General Speed-Rooter.


I’d just copy Marco design with a few upgrades.


----------

